# Shower Grating - Nexxo t660



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm fed up with the shower grating in our van. It's heavy, the timber is certainly not teak and the stain comes out. The fabric strips holding it together would be permanently wet if i didn't take it out to dry, and it's a dreadful dirt collector. i think i'm going to fit a tailored and edged piece of bathroom carpet in the recess for the grating. this can be lifted for showers and grass shaken outside, and replaced so one has a dry surface to walk upon afterwards. However, I have one concern. Do we think the plastic tray is strong enough alone to bear the weight of a showerer, without the grating?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Your grating may spread the load. There are a good many threads on here describing shower trays which eventually cracked up due to flexing when stepped on. Can you compare flexing with and without the grating, Alan.


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the warning; I've just looked; very slight, and I suspect some flexing with it anyway, as the grating itself bends too. i've seen plastic gratings elsewhere; so much more practical. And i've just weighed ours; a whole 5kg. so it's going, at least for our summer hols when weight will be critical. Will also e-mail burstner for their thoughts.


----------



## kapamp (Aug 14, 2006)

we have had a Nexxo T660 for just over 2 years, when we took delivery of it we immediately took out the wooden shower tray, we have been using the shower for 2 years now (mainly used alot when abroad fro 2 - 3 weeks). to protect the bathroom floor for everyday use we have cut a piece of lino to fit and when we use the shower we just remove the lino. not had any problems so far, i can appreciate that the shower tray could eventually crack but we use our van every weekend and always use our own facilities and so far we have not had a single problem.


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

kapamp said:


> we have had a Nexxo T660 for just over 2 years, when we took delivery of it we immediately took out the wooden shower tray, we have been using the shower for 2 years now (mainly used alot when abroad fro 2 - 3 weeks). to protect the bathroom floor for everyday use we have cut a piece of lino to fit and when we use the shower we just remove the lino. not had any problems so far, i can appreciate that the shower tray could eventually crack but we use our van every weekend and always use our own facilities and so far we have not had a single problem.


many thanks kapamp, we're going to do likewise now, but we've gone for a bit of shagpile. Easily put in the washing machine and nice and warm on the toes!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We removed the wooden duckboard thing from our Bessacarr shower 3 years ago for much the same reasons as you mention and no ill-effects.

If you look in most large camping accessory shops they sell a waffle--padded- rubber-with-holes flooring material by the metre and we have that throughout the bathroom. Warm, clean, non-slip and washable ( goes through the washing machine).

G


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> We removed the wooden duckboard thing from our Bessacarr shower 3 years ago for much the same reasons as you mention and no ill-effects.
> 
> If you look in most large camping accessory shops they sell a waffle--padded- rubber-with-holes flooring material by the metre and we have that throughout the bathroom. Warm, clean, non-slip and washable ( goes through the washing machine).
> 
> G


Possibly even better - if this thing sheds fluff it'll be out in two secs!
Many thanks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Smokeyjoe said:


> [
> if this thing sheds fluff it'll be out in two secs!


No fluff; it's all rubber. I'm sure there's a name for it but I can't think of one ! Keep the trimmings- they do very well to stuff in places where you have a rattle.

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is the stuff: the dirty squashed mark on it is because this piece is being used under a heavy piece of furniture in the kitchen.


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> This is the stuff: the dirty squashed mark on it is because this piece is being used under a heavy piece of furniture in the kitchen.


I meant the fluff from the bathroom carpet!!! excellent pic, thanks for your trouble; I'll take it with me to search.


----------

